
A Study of Linux File System Evolution (2013) [pdf] - chaitanyav
https://www.usenix.org/system/files/conference/fast13/fast13-final75_0.pdf
======
chaitanyav
Link to the presentation video
[https://www.usenix.org/conference/fast13/technical-
sessions/...](https://www.usenix.org/conference/fast13/technical-
sessions/presentation/lu)

